# Twisted Whiskerz 2012 Schedule



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Here the Big Announcement-The 2012 Season Lakes and Dates!!!!
Season Starts May 19, 2012!!! West Branch, 
June 23 Atwood, 
July 7 Berlin (Iron Man), 
July 21 Sandusky Bay, 
Aug 18 Tappan (Iron Man) 
Sept 22 Leesville, 
Oct. 13 Mosquitto, 
Nov 3 Protage Scramble
facebook
Website should be up and running today or tomorrow. Please everyone who is interest please check in and post something even just to say hi.

http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com/
[/COLOR]
Also check out them on facebook
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002414838583


Twisted Playerz Group at
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002414838583#!/groups/175361429187611/


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Only fished one last year. Would like to try a few more this year.

Rodbuster


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Rodbuster said:


> Only fished one last year. Would like to try a few more this year.
> 
> Rodbuster


Hey Rodbuster , TW is a great tournament to fish. Tell your friends and come on out and fish a few more with us. When you come out introduce yourself. We can share tips and little bs never hurts.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Come on out, it's a great tourny to fish. There are a lot of great guys there.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

I had a good time fishing the twisted whiskerz tounaments.... i fished 4 of them and each time met some good people... got some good advice... i'm hoping to make more tournaments this year... i had to bank fish last season... i'm hoping to have a boat this year... just need to get the wood back in and find a motor...

hope to see more you come out with us!


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

Hope ya get the boat together and can make some tournies this year. Even if your short the boat ya can still hit the banks. I know bank fishing is harder but maybe we could show you some good spots to hit that would be accesable by foot. Hope to see ya this season.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

No charles mill?


----------

